# [SOLVED] Mystery Hardware Installation



## Timtimfed (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there;
Recently have been trying to install new nvidia driversand am getting an error message.

"The NVIDIA Setup Program has detected that one or more Microsoft hardware installation wizards are active. Do you want to continue with Setup? Click Yes to minimize Setup until you complete or cancel the other installation wizard(s). Click No to exit Setup."

When i go to Add Hardware wizard in control panel, i also see this message;
"Cannot Run Two Device Installations:
You can install only one device at a time
Another device installation is underway, when it is finished you can try this wizard again."

I'm not running another hardware installation and this problem is killing me. I've scoured the net and can't seem to find a solution that works for ME. There is another thread here at TSF http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/you-can-install-only-one-device-at-a-time-17330.html
With a similar problem and a solution for it here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/you-can-install-only-one-device-at-a-time-solution-23082.html

Unfortunately, this (and many other fixes i've found on the net) has not worked for me.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated, this is KILLING ME!

Thanks;
Timtimfed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Mystery Hardware Installation*

video driver install?
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Timtimfed (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Mystery Hardware Installation*

Hey,
Thanks for the reply, but i solved it before i got to try it.
This is going to sound really stupid, but in the end all i had to do was to go into safe mode and install the stuff.
Worked fine and now i am positively radiant with joy.

Thanks for the interest;
Timtimfed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Mystery Hardware Installation*

glafd you have it sorted


----------

